# Second Guessing



## JBOGG (Jan 7, 2022)

A buddy of mine recommended this forum since I had some questions regarding TRT. Went to my doctor since lately I have been feeling crappier than normal. I’m 58 years old, and my blood test showed that my testosterone is 183. She did not run labs for free testosterone, but I’m not sure if that matters at this point or not. She’s recommending TRT.  Initially I was thrilled that there was a solution to how I’ve been feeling, and was ready to get started ASAP, but now I’m wondering if I need to tap the brakes.

I deal with insomnia cycles from time to time, and it’s been especially brutal for the past two weeks. This definitely could explain why I have been feeling extra poorly, and additionally could explain the low testosterone levels. My doctor feels like my levels are so low that sleep cannot account for all of it, but I have read many posts on this  site which have  indicated that lack of sleep can have a very significant impact on T levels. My question is should I wait until I am out of this insomnia cycle and be retested before I go down this road?


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

Did she run any labs? Starting TRT is the beginning of a lifetime commitment. If you have any doubts then get a second opinion or do as you said and get retested. Yes sleep can crash test, how much? If the Dr. is experienced in this then she may know but if you're not sure, wait a bit. You can always start later.


----------



## JBOGG (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Did she run any labs? Starting TRT is the beginning of a lifetime commitment. If you have any doubts then get a second opinion or do as you said and get retested. Yes sleep can crash test, how much? If the Dr. is experienced in this then she may know but if you're not sure, wait a bit. You can always start later.


Yes. The lab work showed testosterone was 183.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

JBOGG said:


> Yes. The lab work showed testosterone was 183.



Oh right, that is pretty damn low. So low, it probably worth being retested to see if someone screwed the test up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 7, 2022)

JBOGG said:


> A buddy of mine recommended this forum since I had some questions regarding TRT. Went to my doctor since lately I have been feeling crappier than normal. I’m 58 years old, and my blood test showed that my testosterone is 183. She did not run labs for free testosterone, but I’m not sure if that matters at this point or not. She’s recommending TRT.  Initially I was thrilled that there was a solution to how I’ve been feeling, and was ready to get started ASAP, but now I’m wondering if I need to tap the brakes.
> 
> I deal with insomnia cycles from time to time, and it’s been especially brutal for the past two weeks. This definitely could explain why I have been feeling extra poorly, and additionally could explain the low testosterone levels. My doctor feels like my levels are so low that sleep cannot account for all of it, but I have read many posts on this  site which have  indicated that lack of sleep can have a very significant impact on T levels. My question is should I wait until I am out of this insomnia cycle and be retested before I go down this road?


Ultimately, this is your decision and you need to feel comfortable with it. If you have any doubts at all, it’s worth your time and money to explore them. So if it makes you feel better, absolutely get retested after your done this bout with insomnia. 

As we get older though, our body doesn’t produce as much testosterone. That causes us to actually feel old. That’s why many people enjoy that “youthful” feeling that is preserved by TRT. It is your choice though so make it once you feel comfortable with it.


----------

